# Union Force or Flux Titan/Titan-RK



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey i want some honest feedback about Unions Force Bindings and the Flux titan or titian-rk bindings. I am probably going to be ordering a pair of one in a couple days but need some feedback from people who have tried them. Durability is a must for me to buy them... I know there are a lot of "Union Fanboys" on here so try to keep it unbiased please. 

Ps. I'm an advanced park rider if that makes a diff.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i was looking at forces but i've read a lot of discussions about the flux. I'm really leaning torwards the Flux titan over the force but honestly i have not ridden either first hand.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

T.J. said:


> i was looking at forces but i've read a lot of discussions about the flux. I'm really leaning torwards the Flux titan over the force but honestly i have not ridden either first hand.


yeah right now i'm probably more on the flux side, the only thing is i can find unions for 50 bucks cheaper:dunno:


----------



## hellonasty (Jan 11, 2008)

Lol I'm in the exact same dilemma. But I need to buy it soon or else it'll take too long to arrive!


----------



## FreshTraxx (Nov 29, 2009)

ill be watching this thread as im in the same boat right now :thumbsup:

any feedback will be appriciated.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Bump.. need advice before end of tomorrow probably.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

Ridden a pair of flux bindings for 2 years now with heavy use and i havent had a single problem with them, i cant speak for the unions because i have never ridden them, but i love my set of flux bindings

Hope this helps

I just saw that you said you rode park, and wanted to say that the flex on the titans is perfect, good response riding and enough flex in the park when you need it


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

younggun88 said:


> Ridden a pair of flux bindings for 2 years now with heavy use and i havent had a single problem with them, i cant speak for the unions because i have never ridden them, but i love my set of flux bindings
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> I just saw that you said you rode park, and wanted to say that the flex on the titans is perfect, good response riding and enough flex in the park when you need it


Ya thanks man. I have decided to go with the green titan fk's for my jibbing board. It was a close call but after hearing about the crappy toe strap on the unions i thought i would give flux a try and will let you guys know how i like them in a week or so.


----------

